#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-16
<belkinsa> Well, well, spam-bots came...
#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-18
<belkinsa> Hey there.
<slickymaster> hey belkinsa
<slickymaster> how are you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, just chilling and watching Old Russian cartoons on YouTube.
<slickymaster> :) yeah it's good to chill out once in while
<belkinsa> Some how I feel out of myself and I'm trying to get back into myself...if that made any sense
<slickymaster> yeah, I think I understand it
#ubuntu-newdocs 2013-12-19
<slickymaster> cy tomorrow belkinsa
<belkinsa> See ya
